# An iPhone for Â£69?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

O2 have just decreased the price of the 8Gig iPhone to Â£169, Quidco will give you Â£100 back if you order through them - you must take out the normal 18 month contract though for you to get the Â£100.

Mines coming tomorrow. :wink:

I know it's not the G3 version and it's only 8 Gig but even so, I still think it's a good price.

When the 3G version comes out it's out with the sim card and into the 3G version and then give this one to someone else as a unlocked pay-as-you-go version.

Graham


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

F*cking O2

:x :x :x :x

I paid full price! :x


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> O2 have just decreased the price of the 8Gig iPhone to Â£169, Quidco will give you Â£100 back if you order through them - you must take out the normal 18 month contract though for you to get the Â£100.
> 
> Mines coming tomorrow. :wink:
> 
> ...


I think you will have a problem moving an active iPhone O2 sim to a new Iphone. This has already been reported on some forums when someone tried moving from an 8gb to 16gb phone. Take a look at the O2 contract. There always the jailbreak route of course. :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> F*cking O2
> 
> ...


Clicky

Welcome to the club! :wink:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

So when is the 3G version out?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Jas225 said:


> So when is the 3G version out?


Rumors - and that's all they are - say June(ish).

Graham


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Â£69's ok but you're still tried into the 18 month which costs a bomb.

I found out that they had dropped the price today so I toddled off down to the O2 shop, paid my Â£169, got home, put my vodafone sim in it, downloaded the crack and hey presto....one fully unlocked and jailbreaked iPhone without the O2 contract.

They're awesome, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Jas225 said:
> 
> 
> > So when is the 3G version out?
> ...


Yep that's about right


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Â£69's ok but you're still tried into the 18 month which costs a bomb.
> 
> I found out that they had dropped the price today so I toddled off down to the O2 shop, paid my Â£169, got home, put my vodafone sim in it, downloaded the crack and hey presto....one fully unlocked and jailbreaked iPhone without the O2 contract.
> 
> They're awesome, you won't be disappointed!


Dean, please expand??

What did you have to sign up to with O2 to get the phone for Â£169 & how much is the monthly etc? I've got a Voda contract ending in a couple of weeks & am then putting my long standing personal number (very easy number) across to Voda PAYT to keep it live.

I do fancy an iPhone & have been thinking about getting one for a while, but what's involved, what's the overall cost & how easy is it to update to latest firmwares & software etc. & then move it over to accomadate my Voda SIM?


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Â£69's ok but you're still tried into the 18 month which costs a bomb.
> 
> I found out that they had dropped the price today so I toddled off down to the O2 shop, paid my Â£169, got home, put my vodafone sim in it, downloaded the crack and hey presto....one fully unlocked and jailbreaked iPhone without the O2 contract.
> 
> They're awesome, you won't be disappointed!


Surely you would have had to sign the 18 month contract :?:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Â£69's ok but you're still tried into the 18 month which costs a bomb.
> ...


Ditto, how did you walk out with the phone but no contract or do they let you join up from home?


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

The UK prices are crazy! Over here it's a different story because a fiver will last a month or 2, he he!

I'm from UK (Middlesbrough) and have been living in Shenzhen City (1 hour from HK) for the last 4 years.

My good friend has a HK supplier for all types of mobile phones at the very best prices.

The new iPhone 16 GB version comes unlocked from the factory so all future firmware updates work and it's perfect for pay as you go SIM cards.

The agreement he signed with his HK supplier was ONLY for the Mongolian market because his supplier didn't want him stepping on anyones toes.

His prices are the best around and all phones are brand new.

Here's his website if anyones interested http://www.best1.mon.mn/

It's possible to send 1 - 3 phones to UK "as gift" but larger orders are not possible due to the customs procedure in UK.

My best friend lives in Manchester and my plan was to send him a couple of these 16 GB iPhones to sell himself on ebay.

Please feel free to PM me for any more info.

Regards

Danny


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Come on Dean, spill the beans.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Come on Dean, spill the beans.


You dont need to take out a contract just go in and buy one then take it home and ziphone it to unlock and jailbrake it in less than 5 minutes.works with any sim apart from 3.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

barton TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Dean, spill the beans.
> ...


So Â£169 Handest only?? you sure you don't need to sign some kind of O2 contract?? Seems very very cheap for a handset without a contract.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


Ditto Ditto.

I also thought you had to sign a contract before they'd let you buy the phone and walk out with it! :?


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

On the O2 website it states that when you activate your iphone on iTunes, you will be asked to select one of the three iPhone tariffs. It also says that unlocking the phone will mean that not all the features will be available, and you might be in breach of the licencing terms. What it doesn't say is that the phone won't work without it being activated, or that it must be activated within a given period. I presume what Dean has done is bought the phone, jailbroken it with ziphone, and then put his sim in without ever registering it on iTunes. Presumably it will still work on iTunes? If so, it sounds an excellent idea to me. There has to be a catch though :?:


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

when you get home and plug the phone into computer it will start itunes and take you to a page for you to sign up to the O2 contract....... you dont have to do this (unless you want a very expensive contract)... google ziphone and down load it....if you need help search ziphone on YouTube there is a very easy to follow video on there. i bought one in the states 4 weeks ago and had no problems doing this when i got home.. my contract was with Orange. O and FYI removing the sim is interesting if you dont know where it is!!!! also video on you tube.......... 

any questions after this.....you're on your own.


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

THERE IS NO CATCH! i swear it relly is as simple as it sounds...the woman in the apple shop in LA was addament that the phone will not work..but guess what it does. Yes it still works on on itunes BUT DO NOT update the phone. when they release updates they (apple) have caught up on all the hacking and so you will have to wait for a new unlocking solution..

by the way jailbreaking alone will not get your iphone to work you MUST "unlock & jailbreak" for all the bits to work... also allows you to down load 3rd party applications games etc....... go for it Â£169 is very good value for a top end PAYG phone :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7NJB said:


> THERE IS NO CATCH! i swear it relly is as simple as it sounds...the woman in the apple shop in LA was addament that the phone will not work..but guess what it does. Yes it still works on on itunes BUT DO NOT update the phone. when they release updates they (apple) have caught up on all the hacking and so you will have to wait for a new unlocking solution..
> 
> by the way jailbreaking alone will not get your iphone to work you MUST "unlock & jailbreak" for all the bits to work... also allows you to down load 3rd party applications games etc....... go for it Â£169 is very good value for a top end PAYG phone :lol:


Did you use Ziphone and if so what option did you choose to hack the phone? I presume an O2 sim from another phone will work? :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Ronin/Paul

Rest assured - all you need to do is to walk in to any O2 store as I did, buy phone, go home and press one button on the zIPhone application (http://www.ziphone.org/) to unlock, activate and jailbreak (actually I bought one when they were first released and it was a wee bit of a nightmare manually "cracking it", zIPhone is amazing).

Stick in any sim and you're done.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sonicmonkey said:


> Ronin/Paul
> 
> Rest assured - all you need to do is to walk in to any O2 store as I did, buy phone, go home and press one button on the zIPhone application (http://www.ziphone.org/) to unlock, activate and jailbreak (actually I bought one when they were first released and it was a wee bit of a nightmare manually "cracking it", zIPhone is amazing).
> 
> Stick in any sim and you're done.


Yep, I can confirm this. I did it on my wife's new iPhone in less than 5 minutes. Everything works...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

According to the MacUser website, 02 have knocked Â£100 off the 8GB iPhone. If what's been posted on here is correct, Â£169 for an iPhone which you can use with any SIM is a bargain! 



> "O2 has announced it's knocking Â£100 off the 8GB iPhone until 1 June.
> 
> The Mobile Today website claims Carphone Warehouse is set to follow, however, the company refused to confirm the report.
> 
> ...


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Yep, I walked into carphone warehouse.. paid my Â£169 and walked out.

he said you need to activate online via iTunes and they swipe your CC to match it up and make sure the credit-check is approved.

but you're not tied to any contract...I used iLiberty and unlocked mine - works fine with a voda SIM.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks all, jailbroke the touch when i bought and now have a jailbroken iphone


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

I bought one of these and jailbroke it, but to be honest i wasn't impressed with the iPhone, the iTouch part of it is cracking but the phone part is pants IMO. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

westty said:


> I bought one of these and jailbroke it, but to be honest i wasn't impressed with the iPhone, the iTouch part of it is cracking but the phone part is pants IMO. :?


The phone is good.

Try another SIM. It's the best phone I've ever had and Sony, Nokia, LG, and all those mainstream suppliers are clunky by comparison.

Wait until June and see what else Apple are gonna clobber them with... :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry guys I've only just re-seen this thread...d'oh!

As you'll see from the replies it really is dead easy!!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> westty said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one of these and jailbroke it, but to be honest i wasn't impressed with the iPhone, the iTouch part of it is cracking but the phone part is pants IMO. :?
> ...


Bluetooth & MMS would be a good start (and please dont tell me about swirlymms cos its pants!)

June, 3G, wow, welcome to the real world Apple

The phone is shi*e :roll:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Does the iphone currently not have bluetooth?! That's going to be an issue as i was looking to purchase a handsfree for the car


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jas225 said:


> Does the iphone currently not have bluetooth?! That's going to be an issue as i was looking to purchase a handsfree for the car


It does have bluetooth for a hands-free and the new model in June/July will expand on that...

Apparently O2 have now sold out of 8GB iPhones anyway...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes but there are issues with unlocking the phone to another sim.

First off all unless you've got unlimited data setup on your current phone go into settings and turn off teh data option as virtually every option on the iphone uses the internet...and you'll be paying ridiculous amounts if you dont have an unlimited data plan set up.

Once you add this to your current price plan and compare the minutes to the iphone price plan (plus factor in they give you free wifi access at all cloud hotpoints, which is another Â£5 a month) you'll probably fine your current simcard isn't really that cheap after all.

For Â£45 a month i get unlimited data, and unlimited use of cloud wifi on the road. Plus i get 1200 minutes and 600 texts...ill never get near to using either of these, and for Â£35 a month before i was paying for a bog standard control with just minutes and no data and only getting similar amount of usage - so im very happy with the building and dont understand how anyway can class it as "extremely expensive"


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh and i might add there are a number of o2 only features that wont work on your phone - the most important to me of which would be the visual voicemail which i think is a stroke of genius, but there are other bits and pieces too.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

dannys1 said:


> For Â£45 a month i get unlimited data, and unlimited use of cloud wifi on the road. Plus i get 1200 minutes and 600 texts...ill never get near to using either of these, and for Â£35 a month before i was paying for a bog standard control with just minutes and no data and only getting similar amount of usage - so im very happy with the building and dont understand how anyway can class it as "extremely expensive"


I use my Vodafone tariff with my unlocked iPhone and get per month:

1000 anytime/anynetwork minutes
Unlimited Texts
Unlimited Data (subject to a max 'fair usage' of 500mb a month)

All for Â£28.50 per month.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> > For Â£45 a month i get unlimited data, and unlimited use of cloud wifi on the road. Plus i get 1200 minutes and 600 texts...ill never get near to using either of these, and for Â£35 a month before i was paying for a bog standard control with just minutes and no data and only getting similar amount of usage - so im very happy with the building and dont understand how anyway can class it as "extremely expensive"
> ...


Not bad, but not much cheaper than legit really.

I got 200 more minutes, free wifi access, visual voicemail, can update to each update in itunes, get the additional o2 only features, plus theres no fear that a sync with itunes will brick my iphone at any point...i consider all this to be worth the extra tenner!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

dannys1 said:


> I got 200 more minutes


I hardly use 500 let alone the 1000 I have


dannys1 said:


> free wifi access


Who needs wi-fi when you're out and about walking down the road?!? Wi-Fi is for coffee shops, or when you are at home. The rest of the time my unlimited data can be used.


dannys1 said:


> visual voicemail


Who on earth ACTUALLY uses this?!?


dannys1 said:


> can update to each update in itunes


So can an unlocked iPhone. You simply update and then ZiPhone it again and restore your setting s from the backup.


dannys1 said:


> get the additional O2 only features


Which are?!?


dannys1 said:


> plus theres no fear that a sync with itunes will brick my iphone at any point


Contrary to popular myth, you can't brick an iPhone. In the very rare circumstances you do cock something up, you simple pop it on it's dock and hold down the power & home buttons. This boots the iPhone into safe mode and then you restore from your backup in iTunes.

But whilst you are on the subject of features, please allow me to walk you through a couple of my jailbroken iPhone's features that you can't get with an O2 handset...



















- Customisable themes, icons, wallpaper etc
- Offline maps that let your store visted maps in the cache
- Full MMS capability
- Voice notes
- YouTube (fully unlocked and accessible)
- MxTube (download YouTube vids)
- Contacts application
- Independent 'services' app that controls the iPhones bluetooth WiFi etc
- LocateMe app that uses the maps app to give you a location satnav
- CameraPro
- Finder (a full file manager)
- Text edit
- WiFi file dropcopy
- Unit/Currency converter

and loads of stuff on the phones page 3 of apps like Screenshot, PDF viewer, Battery Application, etc etc

Oh and I save myself Â£10 a month too. Still, you've always got your visual voicemail....


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Jas225 said:


> Surely you would have had to sign the 18 month contract :?:


No, you can choose to sign up to O2 via iTunes or you can choose to Jailbreak and stick any SIM in.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 200 more minutes
> ...


Yes i do use visual voicemail, when you get 10 messages a day its easier to priortise which ones to listen to without wasting 15 minutes going through them...its a great invention, and for me is worth the extra tenner anyway.

And for once i like to do things by the book, you CAN jailbrake any iphone including an official o2 one, i can do that if i want, i chose not to because i like having the security of it working properly and being easily updateable...whilst i dont follow the "square" route of looking after my car like most people on this forum, i do want to do that with my phone.

As of the begining of next month the 2.0 software is released anyway which allows official 3rd party apps, so ill probably pop a couple of them on anyway, i wouldn't want to be filling my phone with all kinds of stuff as if it was a windows PC any how...

Each to their own as they say though, i also dont get a very good vodaphone signal where i am.


----------

